# 1st Fatty w/Q-View!



## bmbrboi (Aug 1, 2011)

Ok guys and gals here is my 1st Breakfast fatty. Bear in mind that I fired up the smoker and as soon as I got it in the sky opened up started to pour down rain. 1st 3 pics are cell phone pictures. Last 2 were takin by my wife with her Nikon D90 with a 50mm 1.8 lens. Shes a pro photographer.






























Enjoy the view!

Ash


----------



## realtorterry (Aug 1, 2011)

Nothing wrong there!


----------



## bigeyedavid (Aug 1, 2011)

Nice weave what did you put in it ?


----------



## roller (Aug 1, 2011)

X2


----------



## bmbrboi (Aug 1, 2011)

2 eggs soft scrambled with some smashed tater tots(was too lazy to make hashbrowns) diced red onions, brown sugar ham and Fiesta blend cheese.

Ash


----------



## 7outof10 (Aug 1, 2011)

that looks really good i need to make me one of them i love the weve you put in it


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 2, 2011)

Great looking fattie Ash!


----------



## meateater (Aug 2, 2011)

I'd hit that !


----------



## alaskanbear (Aug 2, 2011)

Wouldn't hit it, but as hell devour that sucker..LOLOL  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Rich


----------



## rdknb (Aug 2, 2011)

WOW!!!! very nice


----------



## bmbrboi (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks you guys! I've got a butt going on this weekend with a few Italian sausages. Looking forward to seeing how they all come out!

Ash


----------



## poseidon (Aug 7, 2011)

What kind of wood/coal did you use and temp/time? Looks excellent, would like to try this next weekend "UPTA CAMP"!!!


----------



## daddydon (Aug 7, 2011)

Sweet mother of pearl ...send us all a piece..looks great!


----------



## bmbrboi (Aug 7, 2011)

poseidon said:


> What kind of wood/coal did you use and temp/time? Looks excellent, would like to try this next weekend "UPTA CAMP"!!!


I used a mix of Hickory chunks and cherry chips. I smoke on a GOSM propane @225 til internal temp hit 170. It was about 2.5hrs on my smoker.

Ash


----------



## africanmeat (Aug 7, 2011)

It looks amazing well done


----------

